# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  الرسم الالكتروني

## علي pt

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*مع تطور التكنلوجيا* 
*و تطور برامج الجرافيك* 
*اصبح بالامكان اخرج لوحات تشكيلية دقيقة و جميلة*  

*هذه مجموعة من اللوحات التشكيلية التي اعتمد في اخراجها بصورة كبيرة على برنامج الفوتوشوب الشهير و لوح الرسم الرقمي* 



**









**





**






**

**

----------


## ورده محمديه

مو طالعه الصور!!! 
:(

----------


## قطعة سكر

الصور مو طالعه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الصور مو طالعه

----------


## علي pt

*غريبة ..*

*طالعين عندي !!!!*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير
لا توجد الصور :suspicious:

----------


## ورده محمديه

اذا كانت الصور من الايميل لازم تعيد تحميلهم من جديد >>متشوقه تشوفهم

----------


## علي pt

> اذا كانت الصور من الايميل لازم تعيد تحميلهم من جديد >>متشوقه تشوفهم



 
*كيف يعني .. مافهمت ؟؟؟*

*ايه هم من الايميل ،، بس صورة السنور طلعت !!!!!!*

يريت تشرحو لي كيف اعيد تحميلهم >>>> فشله هي

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا فشله ولا شي 
المشكله ما اعرف اشرح زي الناس :embarrest:  بس يالله بقول وان شاء الله تفهمو علي  

بما ان الصور طالعه عدكم احفظوهم بالجهاز 
وبعدين افتحو مركز تحميل الصور بالشبكه ..فوق عدكم
اضغط على استعراض بعدين حمل الصوره  
وضيف الرابط عندك بالرد وبكدا خلاصنا >>شرح هندي  
ان شاء الله احد يجي يفيدكم غيري

----------


## علي pt

أتوقع ان مازبطت الطريقة اللي سويتها ..

هادي صور تجربة

----------


## ورده محمديه

الصوره مو طالعه طبعاً 
اختار اول رابط وضيفه بادراج صوره وتضبط معاك 
سوري تعبناكم 
ان شاء الله احد يجي ويفيدكم

----------


## علي pt

**









**





**






**

**


*باركو لي ..*
*أخيرا عرفت احمل الصور*

*طبعا الصورة الأولى صورة جهاز الرسم*
*والباقي العينات لصور مراجعنا العظام ..*


*مشكورة اختي وردة محمدية على الطريقة والشرح*

*وآسف للجميع ..* 


*ها مو تقولو ماطلعو ..*

----------


## علي pt

> الصوره مو طالعه طبعاً
> 
> اختار اول رابط وضيفه بادراج صوره وتضبط معاك 
> سوري تعبناكم 
> 
> ان شاء الله احد يجي ويفيدكم



 
*جربت كل الروابط بس ما تطلع الصور ..*

*قمت افتح الصورة بعد تحميلها بالمركز وانسخ رابطها مباشرة ..*
*إن شاء الله زبطت هالطريقة .*


*وشكرا للمجهود ورحم الله والديكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مبروووك واخيراً طلعــــوا

روعه بكل ماتحمله الكلمه من معنى

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
موفق,, وعساك على القوه

----------


## مضراوي

> *باركو لي ..*
> *أخيرا عرفت احمل الصور* 
>  
> 
> *ها مو تقولو ماطلعو ..*



*][مبروووك عليك اخوي علي ع التحميل][*

*][لالا لا ][*
*][هآلمره طلعوا ][*
*][ ويعطيك آلف عآآفيه ][*
*][ ع ـآلصور ][*

----------


## همس الصمت

الفن مررررررررررررة جميل
الله يعطيك الف عافية على التحميل والاضافه مرة أخرى
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## علي pt

*وردة محمدية*

*مضراوي*

*همس الصمت*


*شكرا للمرور*
*والله يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مبدع فن رووووووعـه

يسلمو *أخوي علي* .. تعبناك تستاهل مبروووووووك والآحسن من مبروك 
*اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه .. ماتقدم من ذنبه وماتأخر .. وقهِ عذاب القبر وعذاب النار وأدخلهم الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والشهداء ..* 
*وأجعل دعائي مستجاب .. بالدنيا والاخره* 
*يارب العالمين*

----------


## علي pt

> مبدع فن رووووووعـه
> 
>  الأروع هو جميل تواجدكم خية
> يسلمو *أخوي علي* .. تعبناك تستاهل مبروووووووك والآحسن من مبروك
> الله يسلمكم خيتي *أنين القلب* .. واحنا اللي تعبناكم بالدخول  أكثر من مرة 
> *اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه .. ماتقدم من ذنبه وماتأخر .. وقهِ عذاب القبر وعذاب النار وأدخلهم الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والشهداء ..* 
> *وأجعل دعائي مستجاب .. بالدنيا والاخره* 
> 
> *يارب العالمين*
> *ولكم مثل دلك بإدنه تعالى*






*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*
*وتقلو تحيات*
*أخوكم علي*

----------


## رحيق الامل

اني وحده قريت هل محادثه كله ولا 
دفهمت شي
ع العموم مبروك
كككككككككللليش

ويسلمو ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الغريب انه الصور قبل وبعد التحميل طالعين عندي
صور راااااااااااااااااااائعه جدااا
احسنت اخي علي على هيك طرح
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

----------


## fofe

الصووووووووور وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد حلوووة

مشكوووووووور 

تحياااتي

----------


## علي pt

*شكرا للجميع على المرور الرائع ..*

----------


## طالب من طلابك

مشكوره اختي على الطرح 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> الغريب انه الصور قبل وبعد التحميل طالعين عندي
> وأني بعد زيش
> صور راااااااااااااااااااائعه جدااا
> احسنت اخي علي على هيك طرح
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور



يسلموا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

ماشاء الله ...

الصور كأنها حقيقية ...........


سبحان من علّم الانسان مالم يعلم..


يعطيك العافية أخوي على هذا الطرح المُتناهي الروعة ...

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------

